# 51798 difficult code.



## ZKERAWALA (Jun 21, 2012)

Did anyone of you having difficulty getting paid by CCS or Medi-Cal for CPT code 51798 billed with 51736?  I see payment if bill with 51741 but not with 51736. Any comments or suggestion?

Thanks


----------

